# Baby Photoshoots!! Liberty & Slick Chick model babies in the making!



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Profile pictures.. they're getting ready for their big days (liberty is 30 days old & Slick Chick is 36)

Liberty is 109 Grams Slick Chick is 113 Grams today.. Slick Chick is starting to fledge for a week now LIberty is following suit slowly 

Liberty wf lutino pearl
Slick Chick WF Cinnamon Pied


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Final Shots of my babies...*

Parents are doing amazing raising these babies!! I handle them daily!! Slick Chick looks at me like I'm crazy Liberty is a sweetheart!!!


Enjoy!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Teehee, Slick Chick and Liberty, how cute! I love that pied!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone I have gotten so many compliments on my pied  beauty this baby is either sex  I love them both to pieces!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are both adorable but I am fond of Liberty. I love that first pic!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Liberty and Slick Chick are gorgeous and look very healthy.Glad the parents are doing a great job with them.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you guys very much!


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

beautiful birds


----------

